# MMA Mats in your home? Anyone used these?



## AnnunakiKungFu (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone used these particular mats in their homes and sparred and trained on them? If so, how are they? Any pro's or con's?

http://www.amazon.com/tatami-martia...STRQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1330828819&sr=8-2


----------

